# Change interval for timing belt for BMW 320D



## Mucker Man (18 Jun 2008)

Hi, can anyone tell me at what mileage should I be changing the timing belt on a BMW 320D (2004)


----------



## rev87 (18 Jun 2008)

BMW's have timing chains.. They don't need to be replaced unless engine damage occurs


----------



## mathepac (18 Jun 2008)

rev87 said:


> BMW's have timing chains.. They don't need to be replaced unless engine damage occurs


Agreed, like when the turbo blows up. The timing chain tensioner(s) might warrant examination though as they are prone to wear on the E46's.


----------



## askU (18 Jun 2008)

mathepac said:


> Agreed, like when the turbo blows up. The timing chain tensioner(s) might warrant examination though as they are prone to wear on the E46's.


----------

